# Άντε γαμήσου εργατιά



## Theseus (Aug 22, 2011)

In this protest song by Tzimis Panousis the last verse reads as follows:-
Κάτω από το μαξιλάρι μου
το ξύλινο μουλάρι μου
ξηλώνει την κουβέρτα
In this song he sings for Trojans (Turkish) and Greeks as well. Am I right in finding a reference here to the Wooden Horse and Penelope's ruse to avoid marrying the suitors in Odysseus's absence? Has anyone any thoughts on the subject?


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm afraid, Theseus, you'll find that most Greeks are rather unwilling to delve into Panousis' lyrics and search for hidden meanings. I've had a look at the words for this song (here) and there's much I don't understand. But I'm one of those who do not want to try to understand... If he manages to get the Trojan horse unravelling a blanket under his pillow, it's a commendable feat, but not my kind of poetry...


----------



## Palavra (Aug 22, 2011)

I can't make head or tail of the lyrics, either. The only thing I am almost sure of is that there is no reference to Trojans or Greeks or to any other coherent idea in it. He seems to be stressing an absurdity, but exactly which, I can't say.


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2011)

Often understanding the allusions in a body of work means you are familiar with the entire body. Volumes have been written about the Beatles' lyrics, but I don't think there are many students of Panousis' poetry to illuminate us. I'm sure he had something in mind, however.


----------



## panadeli (Aug 22, 2011)

Theseus said:


> Am I right in finding a reference here to the Wooden Horse and Penelope's ruse to avoid marrying the suitors in Odysseus's absence? Has anyone any thoughts on the subject?



You might be. Panousis' songs are generally filled with wordplay, and the Trojan horse is a favorite subject of his. For years he had radio show called Δούρειος Ήχος.

Υπάρχει κάποιος συγκεκριμένος λόγος που απαντάμε στα αγγλικά;


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, Theseus must tell us whether he prefers replies in Greek (and up to what level) or in English.


----------



## Resident (Aug 22, 2011)

Ίσως μιλάει για αυνανισμό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2011)

Resident said:


> Ίσως μιλάει για αυνανισμό.


Μου τα χάλασε το _μαξιλάρι_ σ' αυτή την περίπτωση. Αν είχε γράψει:
Κάτω από την κουβέρτα μου
το ξύλινο μουλάρι μου
ξηλώνει μαξιλάρι...
:)


----------



## Resident (Aug 22, 2011)

Δεν του έβγαινε στην ομοιοκαταληξία ή δεν θέλει να είναι τόσο προφανές. Να σκεφτούμε και λίγο...


----------



## Theseus (Aug 22, 2011)

*Theseus re Panousis*



panadeli said:


> You might be. Panousis' songs are generally filled with wordplay, and the Trojan horse is a favorite subject of his. For years he had radio show called Δούρειος Ήχος.
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος συγκεκριμένος λόγος που απαντάμε στα αγγλικά;



Sorry. I do understand Greek at most levels but am somewhat uneasy to take on bilingual Greeks in their own tongue! Please answer in Greek if it is easier but make allowances for a fledgling.


----------



## rogne (Aug 22, 2011)

Θα έλεγα ότι παραπέμπει και στον αυνανισμό και στον Δούρειο Ίππο. Το όλον, ένα σουρεάλ σχόλιο για τον νεοελληνικό μικροαστισμό (δεν νομίζω ότι ασχολήθηκε ποτέ με άλλο θέμα ο Πανούσης)...

Και οι πλήρεις στίχοι: http://www.tzimakos.gr/diskogr/shmaia/d17-b06.php.


----------

